# DIC vs. Owner's manual error...



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

According to the 2012 manual, this pic shows Speed, Range, Average Fuel Economy.

As can be seen in the photo, at a standstill, economy is zero. And I can confirm that the bottom display is Instantaneous, not Average fuel economy. Page 5-25 in the 2012 manual if anyone wants to check.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish my 2011 DIC looked like that


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> According to the 2012 manual, this pic shows Speed, Range, Average Fuel Economy.
> 
> As can be seen in the photo, at a standstill, economy is zero. And I can confirm that the bottom display is Instantaneous, not Average fuel economy. Page 5-25 in the 2012 manual if anyone wants to check.


You're right, the manual is wrong. The average fuel economy is on the 1 & 2 screens, at least in my Eco.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> I wish my 2011 DIC looked like that


I guess this is my silver lining to my 2011 order being cancelled!


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

So is it a new display or just new programming?


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Farmer Fran said:


> So is it a new display or just new programming?


 I am guessing you are asking this hoping that perhaps your 2011 can have the same view? That's what I am wondering.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone want to take pictures of all the screens? Does it show average speed, mpg and distance all in one? It also shows last 50 miles?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> I am guessing you are asking this hoping that perhaps your 2011 can have the same view? That's what I am wondering.


Yes. I would love to have the Speed and miles to empy on the same page/screen


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> So is it a new display or just new programming?


already confirmed, different hardware, not just programming.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Yes. I would love to have the Speed and miles to empy on the same page/screen


 
Speed and Miles to empty (Range) are on the same screen (the one at top of post. The bottom number is instantaneous mpg.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Anyone want to take pictures of all the screens? Does it show average speed, mpg and distance all in one? It also shows last 50 miles?


One/2 screens up from the one I photographed are your trip 1 and trip 2 screens. They are split just like the one in the photograph.

Trip 1 and Trip 2 show the following in a stacked format:

Top statistic is trip length
Middle statistic is Average MPG for that trip
Bottom statistic is Average MPH for that trip


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Anyone want to take pictures of all the screens? Does it show average speed, mpg and distance all in one? It also shows last 50 miles?


The 3 stats you mentioned are displayed on trip 1 and trip 2 screens.

The 50 mile thing is on the Eco trim only from what I understand.

I will be in the car today taking pics for a guy I am working with for some custom headrest embroidery work...while I am out with the camera, I will try and get photos of all screens. Most are just normal screens though, the only split screens are the one I photographed and the trip 1 and trip 2 screens.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

If you read on, first time I have looked at manual!, it gives description of of the "average fuel economy". It says it is an instantaneous fuel economy.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> If you read on, first time I have looked at manual!, it gives description of of the "average fuel economy". It says it is an instantaneous fuel economy.


Maybe they messed up further...Instantaneous and Average are 2 different animals! Unless Instantaneous is "averaged" over some defined short time period of a few seconds or something like that.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

I wouldn't have a clue. I am going to guess someone who didn't fully proofread the section. Too common to see.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...I took photographs of all of the DIC screens. I took 12 photos in all between the Vehicle Info screens and the Fuel Economy screens.

They are in my album here:

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - gman19's Album: Gman19's Album

Let me know if the link doesn't work....I usually post the BB code, but with that many pics I figured I'd just post the link.

I only took a photo of Trip 1 since Trip 2 is identical. You just have 2 independant resettable Trip gauges.

Let me know of any questions...I tried to caption the pics appropriately.


----------

